# Any predictions of the new poll for the week of 12/09/2002



## ErikDaniels14UK (Dec 8, 2002)

My prediction 
1. Arizona 
2.Texas
3.Duke
4.Alabama
5.Pittsburg
6.Oklahoma
7.Oregon8.Indiana
9.Connecticut
10.Missouri
11.Xavier
12.Illinois 
13.Kentucky 
14.Maryland
15.Florida
16.North Carolina
17.Minnesota
18.Tulsa
19.Stanford
20.Michigan St. 
21.Notre Dame 
22.Wisconsin
23.Mississippi State
24. Gonzaga
25.Kansas 
26. Virginia


----------



## Hollis (Jun 4, 2002)

1. Arizona
2. Duke
3. Alabama
4. Pitt
5. Oregon
6. Oklahoma
7. Indiana
8. Texas
9. UCONN
10. Notre Dame


----------



## ErikDaniels14UK (Dec 8, 2002)

*My poll is messed up now*

I didnt see that texas got beat by notre dame nor did i see minnesota go down


----------



## ErikDaniels14UK (Dec 8, 2002)

*Duke being ranked too high*

I personally think duke is overrated until they duke it out with some average to good quality teams and win but the polls will have them up due to texas losing. 
1.Michigan-0-6 for the year
2.Ucla- 1-2 <best team theyve played against>3.Army 2-3
4.Davidson 4-1
5.Ohio State 2-2

The first average quality opponent is Virginia. Then they have Maryland to look forward to.


----------



## The Truth (Jul 22, 2002)

You can't really fault Duke for their easy schedule, though. The NCAA wouldn't let them play in a preseason tournament, and if you look at their nonconference schedule, when they set the schedule (a year or two ago I suppose) it looked pretty good with teams like UCLA, Michigan, and Ohio State.


----------



## Hollis (Jun 4, 2002)

Hmm.....could Notre Dame possibly be an Elite 8-Final 4 type team? 2 very impressive wins so far....


----------



## ErikDaniels14UK (Dec 8, 2002)

*I cant wait until Kentucky gets to play Notre Dame*

By the time we play notre dame we'll have cliff hawkins and antwain barbour back and well have a home advantage and also kentucky is reuniting the 1978 kentucky championship team. 
GO CATS GO!


----------



## Hollis (Jun 4, 2002)

Real poll:
1.Arizona
2.Duke 
3. Alabam 4.Pittsburg
5.Oklahoma 
6.Oregon
7.Indiana
8 Connecticut
9.Texas
10. Notre Dame

Mine:
1. Arizona
2. Duke
3. Alabama
4. Pitt
5. Oregon
6. Oklahoma
7. Indiana
8. Texas
9. UCONN
10. Notre Dame

I was closer than I thought i'd be:clap:


----------



## Hollis (Jun 4, 2002)

*Re: I cant wait until Kentucky gets to play Notre Dame*



> Originally posted by <b>ErikDaniels14UK</b>!
> By the time we play notre dame we'll have cliff hawkins and antwain barbour back and well have a home advantage and also kentucky is reuniting the 1978 kentucky championship team.
> GO CATS GO!


Do you know of Kelenna Azubuike? Any thoughts on him?


----------



## ErikDaniels14UK (Dec 8, 2002)

Yes i have saw Kelenna play he is going to be an outstanding Kentucky player and already is. Whenever he is in the game he is driving to the basket or shooting the 3 ball. People in Kentucky are wanting to see more of him. Last game against North Carolina he was 2 for 2 on 3 pointers with 6 points in 14 minutes of play. He reminds me alot of jammal mashburn in the game offensively . His defense is alright but hes working on it some more. Overall hes a great player and person. In the future i would like to see more of him 
GO CATS GO


----------



## ErikDaniels14UK (Dec 8, 2002)

oh yeah i forgot to mention another similarity between the two kelenna has the same number(24) as jammal mashburn.


----------



## spartanfan2003 (Jul 12, 2002)

My rankings - 
1. Arizona 
2. Duke 
3. Pittsburgh 
4. Oregon 
5. Alabama 
6. Oklahoma
7.Marquette
8.Indiana
9.Notre Dame
10.Connecticut
11.Texas
12.Xavier
13.Missouri
14.Florida
15.Kentucky
16.Tulsa
17.Illinois
18.Michigan State
19.Minnesota
20.Stanford
21.North Carolina
22.Mississippi State
23.Gonzaga
24.N.C. State
25.Creighton


----------



## spartanfan2003 (Jul 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>ErikDaniels14UK</b>!
> My prediction
> 1. Arizona
> 2.Texas
> ...


Virginia only dropping four spaces with a loss is hard to stomach and so is Kansas being ranked with a .500 record and three losses, over some undefeated teams.


----------



## ErikDaniels14UK (Dec 8, 2002)

That was my old poll before i knew the scores of today.


----------



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

I would have KU not droping out. I think they will be somwhere between 18-25.


----------



## pharcyde (Jun 22, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>The Truth</b>!
> You can't really fault Duke for their easy schedule, though. The NCAA wouldn't let them play in a preseason tournament, and if you look at their nonconference schedule, when they set the schedule (a year or two ago I suppose) it looked pretty good with teams like UCLA, Michigan, and Ohio State.


The same thing happened to Missouri. Memphis was supposed to be at least a pretty good team, but they've lost a lot of players. Syracuse will be a tough game, but they've been better in the past than they are this season. Illinois is a bit down this year, and Iowa just self destructed last year and seems to be in terrible shape. But a year or two ago when these games were schedualed it looked like a tough non conference schedual. And of course they too were not allowed to play in the Guardian's Classic. That would've been a pretty impressive tournament in the preseason, but I didn't hear a single thing about it because no good teams were allowed to play.


----------



## The Truth (Jul 22, 2002)

Yeah, I agree, Mizzou's schedule looks good on paper too, but a lot of those teams are weak this year.

I really think the Illinois game will be a great game, though.


----------

